# Pioneer Naturals?



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone used this food? Heard anything about it? I'm still looking for something new to possibly try for Rocket. He is currently on Orijen Adult, and looks great, great poop, great coat, but he just...doesnt....love....it. Never has. Sometimes when I try samples of other foods, he scarfs it down like there's no tomorrow. The couple I've actually tried, though, he didn't quite look as good on. This looks good, but I'm wondering about how much actual meat is in this. I'm also looking at Nutri Source's Pure-Vita line, and Candidae.

Here's the link of Pioneer Naturals:

Grain Free Formula

( I wish I could link this to the "banned" thread...it's getting all the views tonight. heh. )


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The ingredients look pretty good, but I've never heard of it before. It does seem strange that only the first of the top 5+ ingredients is a meat protein of some sort, except for the Whitefish one, which has 2 in the top 5 ingredients. The protein percentages are all either 29 or 30% though. 

My dogs DO love Orijen, and unfortunately they do best on it too - I'd love to find something less expensive, and I've tried a few, but none work as well for them.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I read the history of the company, it's interesting. Not sure if it's perfect or not, but they've been making dog food for 40 years and it is made in the US. Just one plant--that only makes dog food; that's a plus I guess. Also known for only using locally sourced ingredients. It's made by Nutri source, which I think Jocoyn got a spreadsheet from them a while back, if I remember correctly. They were very open about how much meat comprises the percentage of ingredients.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

:crickets:

No one's used this or heard of it?


----------



## weiswoman (Nov 4, 2012)

*Pioneer Naturals*

I have fed Pioneer Naturals for my GS pup and my 3 yo English Springer Spaniel for a month or so. My Springer eats everything, so he isn't a good spokesman, but my pup can be weird about food. She eats this food, but because she is underweight, I put a few peices of frozen meat on it each time. She eats the popcycles first and that seems to stimulate her appetite and she eats what I put in her bowl. Her coat is gorgeous. She is solid black and she almost glows. The Springer doesn't look any different, still fat and happy as always. I honestly don't know if she would eat it readily without the meat-cycles. She is only 4 months old. We started with Acana, but switched due to cost.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Orijen Regional Red?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Angel....?  I'm not sure what you mean, heh. 

Thanks weiswoman for the report.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You know I missed this one but it looks pretty darned good. I like that the potatoes are yams and sweet potatoes and not white ones. With the Ca and ash levels, it looks like a good quality meal, too. ..... 

I am always skimming for good foods with no flax.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

jocoyn, I seriously can't believe how much he likes this food. He has never in his life eaten a whole "serving" of his food, even after backpacking 10+ miles on an all day 4,000+ foot elevation gain trip! But he does this food, in fact, I can even get him to do tricks and stuff with enthusiasm. 

So far his coat still looks good, and his poops are great. I feel to truly "see" a food's effect though, it must be at least 6-8 weeks. So we're still watching...hope it works out for him though. It seems to be a great company too.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Grim now has 6 months on the Nature's Logic and just had his annual chem panel - will be posting when I get a copy.....I think you are right that time is what is going to tell. He got the UTI though and if a lower protein food is recommended this could fit the bill.


----------

